# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show Noveember 3rd 2012



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Its coming to that time to plan again.

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

Saturday November 3rd 10-3
Early Buyer 8.30am 10.00

Sellers Tables $20.00 in advance before Oct 31. $25.00 at Door.

Show info Http://www.valleygoto.com or call 610-440-0487

This is sure to be our biggest show so far. Last show we had our best attendance through the door. I was told by several vendors this was their best show ever sales wise. Their words. So hopefully we can continue to grow and improve the show. We will have racing with ECHORR and also a race to be held at Valley Rail Trains School house road track. http://www.mosttrains.com
Their Wi...ike/309/78/222/33 . We hope to see you there.


----------



## RacerK86 (Jan 24, 2012)

This sounds like it will be awesome. I always end up finding out about this AFTER it happens. Looking forward to making it this year!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Time is flying.. Coming soon. We have updated the website and tables are starting to sell. :thumbsup: Hope to see ya there.

Only $20.00 in advance..Full 8 foot table....

linky http://www.valleygoto.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see don't any info on how to pay for a table in advance.... I'm missing something?
put me down for a table, let me know where to make payment... can I do it through paypal?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jimmy just call Kevin, his number is there. 

Kevin put me down for 2 tables. PM me the address so I can mail a check. Thanks. :dude:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Sorry been a little busy to response. I did get confrimation on the racing. For the event.

We will be have a portable track in the show from ECHORR and host a SS race in the show. We will also host a a Indy Car race on The Schoolhouse Road track located at Valley Rail Trains in the store. There will be prizes and trophies for racing.

The show is rounding out nicely with a few new vendors and personal sellers already . We hope to take advantge of the full 10,000 feet of space we have. 

Tables are still only $20.00 for sellers. IN ADVANCE..:thumbsup:

You can visit http://www.valleygoto.com for info. there is a vendor link on the right side of website. Just print and mail in your payment. 

You can also call 610-440-0487 if you have any question. 

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking forward to this show. I just purchased the remains of what was a huge couple of collections (I know one, maybe two, of the collections were for display only). All the rare and high dollar cars were already sold off, but what remains is good solid collector material. I got 380+ cars (Tyco, Tomy and Lifelike), of which about 360 of the cars are new (but loose). I have been working for the past week going through the collection and seperating out the few used cars. All the bodies are excellent (basically mint) and the only way to know something was used is to check the pickup shoes - the chassis are all clean.

I have spent the last week trying to figure out how to display everything I had, plus this new set of cars, for the upcoming shows. I have gone through the collection and pulled the cars I did not have (most of which were slight variations), leaving me with well over 200 new cars, some of which are still hard to find. With few exceptions, the cars are in the $15-$18 range, and I am ready to deal on larger quantities. The used cars are between $5 and $10 (they look great and have been tested). 

See you Saturday --- assuming the hurricane doesn't blow the building down.

Joe


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello all

I just want to let everyone know our thoughts and prayers go out to everyone during this storm.

I just wanted to let everyone know that we have no intention of canceling the show and will be having the show this Saturday.

merchants square mall is not in an area that is prone to flooding and even has its own generator if needed. so we should be good no matter what and the weather is showing to be cleared up by Friday here.

We are excited for this show and have more vendors booked already than any other show. Including some individuals that are not dealers selling their personal items. so there should be a good selection of items. We will also have racing compliments of echorr and al with his drag strip.

We will post here if the show would be canceled or please call 610-440-0487 if you have any concerns. 

But we look forward to our biggest show so far and hope everyone makes it through this week unscathed by this storm...

See you saturday:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there bright and early


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It now looks like my attendance is in jeopardy. The gas lines here in NJ are worse than I remember back in the 1970s and if I have to, I will wait until next week to fill up. So unless the lines die down by Friday night, looks like I will skip this show.

There are multi-mile lines at stations even at 3am. Insane.

Joe


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I am sorry to see some of friends with their stuggles. We hope everyone the best during these trying times. 

We have received several calls about if we will be having the show and the answer is YES.. The Slot Car Show will be help this saturday November 3rd 10-3

Most dealers have confirmed that they will be coming and while not have all commited we still feel it will be a good show. We have many local participants that have commitied to the event.Plus a few travlers that we appreciate supporting the show. While we looked at canceling it is just not an option and our area is open and clear and has power. 

We wish everyone the best and hope you can make it to the Show. We will be there.


----------



## RacerK86 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there an admission charge for young children?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was planning to attend and get a table... but with the hassle of a 45-60 min wait in a gas line where I live, I've decided it to save the gas in my tank instead. I'll be at the next one for sure, unless another natural disaster prevents me


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

RacerK86 said:


> Is there an admission charge for young children?


Children 12 and under are free. Sorry Jimmy you cant make it. I do feel sorry for our eastern friends and pray for a speedy recovery. Our thoughts are with you during these trying times.

Just to confirm again the show will be held this saturday. To much has been done to turn back. We advertised for months and our area was not affected like our eastern friends. The Mall is open and we are bound to host the event. We appreciate every ones support and hope to see you this weekend.

Thanks Kevin and Char


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am sorry to see some of friends with their stuggles. We hope everyone the best during these trying times.
> 
> ...


 
Kevin,

My prayers are going out to all those effected by Strom Sandy and hopefully things will get better in NY and NJ soon.

I support you and your decision on going ahead with the show. 

I am looking forward to seeing those that are able to come out and hope to see our NY and NJ slot car families in the near future!

Jeff


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Show*

Devastation just 3 blocks from my house.Staten Island got hit real hard.Tottnville where I live has been destroyed.I guess I was just lucky.I wasn't going to attend because of a mile long gas lines.I drained the gas from the Nomad and I'll be able to get there.I hope Allentown has gas so I can get home.I'll be there with a few hundred cars and the new Dash t-jet pickup shoes.Tom Stumpf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I will be unable to attend. My Mom is hospitalized and is having some difficulties which require my attention. sorry, but this has come up within the last 18 hours and I have no choice. hope to attend the next show. al.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm glad I was able to get to the sho.Thanks to all my fiends and customers who were able to make it.Best Allentown show I've had.No trouble getting gas either.
Thanks Tom


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, best wishes for your Mom's quick recovery. 
Tom, glad to hear your OK in SI & the show went well.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*Re nov show*

Hello All

Sorry if I have not been around in a little to follow up on things. For those that don't know I had major back surgery and have been down and out. So I apologize ffor following up on this so late.

I would like to thank everyone about helping to make the show a success. I also pray that all those that were affected by sandy have made positive progress. 

All things considered we had a very good show in spite of all the challenges. I want to thank everyone that took the time to be professional and made us aware of their challenges so we could adjust. We do feel sorry for those that again were affected by Sandy. I am also Glad to see Tom was a trooper and siphoned gas from his other car and not his neighbors hopefully.:dude:lol To get to the show. But we are glad to see it was his best Allentown show since he made it.
On that Note..

To all of those that paid and were unable to make the show we will move your payment to the next Slot Car Show . The next one is February 16th. 2013.. http://www.valleygoto.com . Please just confirm you will be attending so that we can have your tables available.. We can be reached at 610-440-0487 if you have any questions..

I also want to Thanks Hirum Randy, and all the racers/eccor guys that pulled together with a race at the Valley Rail Trains Track. I was far from prepared to host the race and they took care of everything. Great guys and thanks again... We will do the next one right...

Thanks

Kevin and Char..:


----------

